
Human Engineering and Climate Change [pdf] - nonbel
http://www.smatthewliao.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/HEandClimateChange.pdf
======
nonbel
tl;dr

1) Make people allergic to meat.

2) Give children hormone treatments to limit their growth (reducing metabolic
needs).

3) Give people "cognition enhancing" drugs such as Ritalin to lower
birthrates.

4) Give people pyschoactive substances such as oxytocin and SSRIs to increase
the willingness to cooperate with social rules or goals.

They say this should be voluntary: "human engineering would be a voluntary
activity – possibly supported by incentives such as tax breaks or sponsored
health care – rather than a coerced, mandatory activity."

